# Stolen! Lotus Lola Rescue PFD, Help with "The Plan&quot



## l-dot (Dec 20, 2003)

If he is a boater might he read the buzz? Shouldn't have posted the plan up here. would be good to see f***ers like that get what they deserve.


----------



## redbeard (Nov 6, 2003)

crimeny, what'd you have in the pockets?!?! :shock: 

sorry to hear it, good luck!


----------



## justsammer (Apr 16, 2005)

*in the pockets*

prescription goggles worth $150. 2 pulleys, one knife, one skull cap, whistle, carabiners


----------

